# Rain Escape or other Deck Dry In Systems



## Marquis (Dec 7, 2007)

Anyone out there using Rain Escape to dry in two level decks or decks over a basement? I have a lot of requests now for higher end homes to have outdoorliving areas under decks.

Any feedback is appreciated!

Marquis Home Builders, Inc
Charlotte, NC


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

havent used it, but I think It looks like a great system in theory, but I can't see how for the life of me how it wouldn't void any decking warenty

tt dryspace and similar products are your best bet, drysnap= pure crap


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

I've not used Rain Escape - after my own research, I decided it wasn't the product for me.

Reasoning:
Every time you ran a screw through a deck board to fasten it, you'd be puncturing the RE membrane. HFS clips fastened directly to the joist top might cause the membrane to tear too. Specifically, the TT ConcealLoc fasteners are metal - tightening them down on a rubber membrane is a weak point for the system.

And yeah, keeping water and debris within and inch or two of your decking might cause problems with some boards. 

Do a search here for dry underdeck or similar terms. There have been a couple of threads (I can think of one specifically) talking about drying in under a deck.

Gotta second the thought of TimberTech DrySpace - I've installed a few of those and it's a pretty decent system. It covers both the waterproofing and the "look" in one application. With Rain Escape, you'd still need to installing ceiling panels for a finished look.

Mac


----------

